# Abby



## MrHobbsMissB (Feb 16, 2009)

I only had the pleasure ofknowing this sweet, gentle, beautiful little girl for 2 days, Abby came into my homeas a foster ofGRR on Saturday morning, she had cherry eye, we thought it was teeth related and she went to see Dr. E this morning for a check up and a spay, if possible, teeth were pulled and as she was readied for her surgery Dr. E found her riddled with cancer that had spread to Abby's lungs so the decision was made to put her down. She is back home now with all our family that has passed before her. RIP little one, you will be missed.


----------



## Becca (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh Sorry for your loss  Thats awful 

You are in my thoughts 

Binky Free Abby x


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you for giving her happiness for the short time she was with you. Binky Free, Abby!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you for filling her last days with love. I was so sad when Liz called me this morning to let me know about sweet Abby. I'm so glad she didn't have to pass alone and in pain at the shelter.


----------



## bunnylady2 (Feb 16, 2009)

Anne , you are the best for loving these little ones like your own. I know Abby had a weekend full of love at your house. 

I hope she is with my Isaac and Jacob tonight:bunnyangel2:


----------



## tonyshuman (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry. It is good though that she got to learn what it is like to be loved before she passed. Binky free, Abby.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 16, 2009)

so sorry for your loss and that you only knew the little one for a couple of days. It always breaks us a little when we read the postings here, whether you've had your fur babies for a long or short time. It doesn't get any easier. Thanks for being a loving caring fosterer. :bunnyangel2:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 16, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about your loss.  It is so hard to say goodbye when you hardly knew someone.

Binky free, little one.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Binky free Abby!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm sorry to read of Abby's passing. She was so fortunate to receive such loving care from you...
ink iris:urplepansy:ink iris:urplepansy:ink iris:
Rest Softly, Abby...

Autumn


----------

